# St. Mark's Lighthouse, Florida (pix)



## Mean Bone (Jan 9, 2006)

I posted one of my rides from Tallahassee to St. Marks awhile back. I had heard of a lighthouse at St. Marks but never saw one. Finally googled the thing and found that it's not in St. Marks at all but the St. Marks National Wildlife Refuge south of Tallahasse on the Gulf coast just a little southeast of St. Marks. 

Past Saturday I rode from Wakulla, FL to the lighthouse and back, right at 30 miles. Leaving Wakulla on 267 I rode 4 miles to 98 then a half mile over the St. Marks River










to 59. The shoulder on 267 and 98 is not too bad.

Here's a look at 98 as it intersects 59.










However, turning on 59 the shoulder gets much narrower.










Fortunately, drivers seemed to accomodate pretty well and once inside the park the shoulder widens again.

Finally, making the Refuge I found that I had to pay $1. Thought I'd get in free on a bike. There was no one in the toll booth but a sign clearly informed me that wasn't a problem. Just pay here.










The horse flies were pretty bad in this area if I wasn't moving so I paid in blood while paying in cash. Everyone gets their take, don't they?

This area is flat . . . and low. Like almost sea level low. Actually, it may be below sea level during severe hurricanes. As you can imagine the ride is flat. Hills? There may have been some slight inclines before getting to the marsh but in the marsh it's very very flat. 

I had never really thought of marshes being particulalry beautiful but this changed my mind. At times it was gorgeous. I'm sure sunrises and sunsets can be stunning out here.

I'll shut up and share some of the scenery with you. I must apologize for some of the photography . . . some good some not so, but I hope you'll get a sense of the environment.

This a small pool near an intersection with the Florida Trail which is 1,400 miles long.



















In this same area I saw two interesting looking tree stumps and almost overlooked the baby gator.










I saw two more larger ones during the ride. 6-8 footers. I'm sure there were many more that saw me.

Even thought the land is low there are still patches of pine and hardwood forests.


----------



## Mean Bone (Jan 9, 2006)

The wildlife is just tremendous out here. Watching some birds I noticed some peculiar movement to my left and realized there were pigs enjoying the mud!










When returning I saw turkey, more pig, and a deer.










The deer was actually outside the park just off 98 near where 267 intersected. Light was dim, shutter slow and distance long. With some Paint Shop enhancement that's about the best I could do.

Of course there were birds everywhere!




























There were lots of people with their big boats and some who did it the old fashion way.










I began noticing that whereas earlier there had only been a gentle breeze it was now beginning to pick up becoming strong gusts. Peddling became much harder and I began hearing thunder. Looking off to my right I found I was now in a race to reach the lighthouse before things began to get very exciting . . . and wet.










Where you see the cloud touching the horizon ain't cloud . . . it's rain . . . coming down in buckets with tremendous light and sound effects!

With nowhere to hide in this wide open marsh the race was on for several miles. Finally, even though I was still getting sunshine large drops began popping my helmet. Then, rounding a curve relief. . . lighthouse!










Got wet a little but made it in time to get cover for the worse part of it.










Some water and a Zone bar. The rest and cooler weather were welcome.

It lasted about 30 minutes and then it was time to get out the D70 and get some pix. Here's the obligatory "I saw this lighthouse and it was really really tall" shot.










. . . and some more.




















I wished I could have gone inside but it's only open for special occasions. My race with the thunderstorm didn't qualify.

I found the marsh around the lighthouse especially beautiful.



















Look carefully in the upper right of the above picture and you'll see the remnants of a rainbow . . . God's promise He'll never destroy the earth with water, again.

Only 15 miles logged on the speedo, so far, but I enjoyed the rest and was ready for the next 15 back to Wakulla to meet my wife and EAT!!

Hope you enjoyed the trip!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've never enjoyed a flat ride so much and I didn't even have to bleed.

Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

great post


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Always good to see some new places and terrain.


----------

